# T.V Shows That You Miss



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 5, 2002)

Don't know if any one here  misses any shows that have been on T.V & since never shown again, for me it has to be 'The Last Train' that was shown bakc in 1999 & I regret that I didn't record it & wish that I had now


----------



## Dave (Aug 5, 2002)

*The Ace of Wands*

I've just started a thread on 'The Tomorrow People', but 'The Ace of Wands' was yet another Thames Television childrens series from the early seventies that, in common with a number of contemporary programmes, was an adventure series with a fantasy element. 

I first discovered it while on holiday. My family were caravaning, and the junior members of the family who owned the caravan site invited me in to watch their favourite TV programme. When I got back home I found it incredibly hard to catch it again, and for some reason it was rarely repeated, and never shown again after 1974.

This site has all the details: http://www.aceofwands.freeserve.co.uk/ace.htm. I actually can't remember much about it, except that I liked it and was frustrated that I could never get to see it again. In comparison, 'The Tomorrow People' has often been reshown, and was on the Sci-Fi Channel late every night for about a year.

When I saw 'The Tomorrow People' again it was quite awful, so no doubt 'The Ace of Wands' would be equally as bad, but I've never had the opportunity to see it.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 6, 2002)

I remember 'The Tomorrow People' & even though I didn't wacth it that often I thought is was alright


----------



## sweetbabe (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bayleaf48 _
> *Don't know if any one here  misses any shows that have been on T.V & since never shown again, for me it has to be 'The Last Train' that was shown bakc in 1999 & I regret that I didn't record it & wish that I had now *



I remember that, it was really good 
The one i miss most is Roswell  thankfully i downloaded all the episodes


----------



## keltikkitty (Oct 20, 2002)

I miss Freedom.  It came on UPN for about half a season.  I loved that show.  And I only have one on tape.   

Now that Macgyver isn't being shown on WGN now I miss it too.  Although it isn't a scifi show.  

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2016)

*Babylon 5 * its not even on syndication .   Its great show it should still be on the air even as reruns.  

And Im still to this upset at what happened to JMS follow up show Crusade.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 28, 2016)

A second for Babylon 5. Personally, my favourite piece of Sci-Fi ever and such a waste by Warner Brothers. 

I also miss Farscape. I hear that it may be resurrected though. Great news!!!

Obviously, I still miss Firefly.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2016)

Rodders said:


> A second for Babylon 5. Personally, my favourite piece of Sci-Fi ever and such a waste by Warner Brothers.
> 
> I also miss Farscape. I hear that it may be resurrected though. Great news!!!
> 
> Obviously, I still miss Firefly.



If Firefly had been CW intend of Fox, It would still be on the air.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 29, 2016)

_Caprica_. An incredible drama with a scifi fusion. Started off thinking I'd hate it with the teen stuff but it then broke new ground with its philosophy on religion and AI. And of course the promise with where it was going and the first appearance of The Final Five would have made it phenomenal. 

pH


----------



## Frost Giant (Aug 31, 2016)

Crusade, Carnivale, Deadwood, and Hannibal to name a few.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 31, 2016)

Dave said:


> *The Ace of Wands*
> 
> I've just started a thread on 'The Tomorrow People', but 'The Ace of Wands' was yet another Thames Television childrens series from the early seventies that, in common with a number of contemporary programmes, was an adventure series with a fantasy element.
> 
> ...



HAH!  My first thought on seeing the title of this thread - even before I opened it was "The Tomorrow People".  I have a disc of the first 'adventure' and I've never watched it beyond the opening titles because of my fear of crushing disappointment.

What I miss from TV (not that I watch any these days) - is the type of show that would take you somewhere different every episode.  The portmanteau shows like _Out of the Unknown,The Outer Limits, Twilight Zone_...  Shows without recurring characters that you would expect to survive the episode no matter what and who would be back again next week.  

I liked not knowing what was going to happen.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 11, 2016)

Angel


----------



## reiver33 (Sep 11, 2016)

Star Cops!


----------



## logan_run (Sep 12, 2016)

sliders


----------



## JunkMonkey (Sep 12, 2016)

logan_run said:


> sliders



Just discovered Sliders and am enjoying the first season with my 12 year old daughter.  It's fun.


----------



## Mark Ragland (Sep 13, 2016)

24.

Looking forward to Kiefer Sutherland's new show, Designated Survivor.


----------



## Dave (Sep 13, 2016)

Re: *Sliders*
The first Season of Sliders was great. Unfortunately, it doesn't get better as it continues. They develop a long story arc (which was a good idea if it could have been better developed) and suffers from cast changes. It got cancelled then was picked up again but only for one season so it doesn't properly end. However, I'd say I miss it too. It might be worth re-watching.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2016)

Dave said:


> Re: *Sliders*
> The first Season of Sliders was great. Unfortunately, it doesn't get better as it continues. They develop a long story arc (which was a good idea if it could have been better developed) and suffers from cast changes. It got cancelled then was picked up again but only for one season so it doesn't properly end. However, I'd say I miss it too. It might be worth re-watching.





Spoiler



The show really went down hill when john Ryes Davies left.


----------



## Dave (Sep 13, 2016)

I was trying to say that without spoilers for @JunkMonkey but I agree.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2016)

Dave said:


> I was trying to say that without spoilers for @JunkMonkey but I agree.



Opps.

Sorry.


----------



## JoanDrake (Sep 17, 2016)

Ripper Street.

I NEVER remember it's on, but what kind of network puts a prime time show on at SIX PM? That's not even kosher with standards and practices is it? as it's ultra violent and the  kids are still up. Crazy Brits


----------



## JoanDrake (Sep 17, 2016)

Rodders said:


> A second for Babylon 5. Personally, my favourite piece of Sci-Fi ever and such a waste by Warner Brothers.
> 
> I also miss Farscape. I hear that it may be resurrected though. Great news!!!
> 
> Obviously, I still miss Firefly.



They should bring B5 back, and its sequel and remake it, one of the best on tv.
Also LEXX and Farscape.

All 3 were victims of that stupid woman who didn't think spaceships should be in science fiction


----------



## HanaBi (Sep 17, 2016)

"The West Wing" - a wonderful seven series political drama first broadcast in 1999. Although I guess it reached its logical conclusion for the 2-term president.

"Time Team" - a Channel 4 documentary series that spanned almost 20 years, beginning from 1994, and hosted by Tony "Baldrick" Robinson.

"The Krypton Factor"/"Adventure Game"/"Scrapheap Challenge"/"The Crystal Maze"

An updated version of "UFO" and "Space 1999"

"Farscape" of course.


----------

